# OOOPS!!!



## MedicPrincess (Dec 4, 2005)

AHAH!!  I just had a little boy -6 y/o- and his mommy at my desk.  Tomorrow is the mommy's birthday.  Even though I am not a big fan of other peoples kids, I still sit and talk to them.

Well I started asking this crumbsnatcher about what his mommy is getting for her birthday.  

By the time him and his mommy had walked away from my desk, he had told me all 7 of her presents in his best "whisper-secret" voice.

Mommy is getting a necklace that is shiney, some stuff to make her stinky (good stinky), a day at the place that will fix her hair and makeup and rub her back for her, and some stuff daddy said he couldn't show the little boy because it was for grown ups only.

Mommy promises to be surprised!!  LOL...oops.  I didn't expect the lil rugrat to talk back, but holy cow!! Once he started talkin, he wouldn't shut up.  He was supposed to be sick     :lol:


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 4, 2005)

All I can say is: "Kids, gotta love them. They have unique view of the world & their surroundings."


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 4 2005, 07:11 AM
> * and some stuff daddy said he couldn't show the little boy because it was for grown ups only. *


 Nice!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

OMGS..... Kids say the damndest thing...and I love the term "crumbsnatcher" I need to use that one


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99_@Dec 4 2005, 09:01 AM
> * All I can say is: "Kids, gotta love them. They have unique view of the world & their surroundings."  *


 aint that the truth!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 4, 2005)

I give it a:
*10!*


----------

